# My First Whitetail Deer



## lilmissdangerous89 (Aug 16, 2001)

I would just like to share with all the women out there my first whitetail deer that I got my first time hunting. I was in the U.P. which makes it even a better story because everyone says its hard to get a deer in the U.P. and for it to be my first deer. I was hunting Thanksgiving morning and around 11am I had two deer walk in at about 75 yards away from me and a third stroll up a hill behind the trees. The two that where together stayed right in front of each other I had to wait about 5 minutes until I could get a clear shot at the larger of the two deer. At that point I raised up my 30-6 and took my shot. One shot and the deer went down, I didn't have to track the deer like all the stories I've heard from people in the past. I will insert the picture as soon as my brother informs me on how to do it.








We also seen a Bald Eagle on our way back to the cabin. Let me tell you it was a sight to see.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Congrats on your first deer.........and best of luck for many more!

Marc


----------



## lilmissdangerous89 (Aug 16, 2001)

Thank you Mark. I had a six pointer run up to me on opening day in the thumb but I had just sat down in the blind and pulled out my new binoculars and when I focused all I could see was antlers running at me and he stopped 10 Feet in front of me. Of course the gun was unreachable at the time and my glasses where in my mouth. At least I got a good look at him. Some people don't even get a chance to see deer. Thank you again.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on your 1st deer! It's a great feeling seeing them go down after you shoot. I got my first deer this year too, and he only went about 20 yards.

Good job!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Nice job that will make some fine eating.


----------



## lilmissdangerous89 (Aug 16, 2001)

Thank you timberdoodle and congrats on your deer also.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

I got my first buck this year it was a 7pt. I've got pics I'll post them when I get a chance. I've been extre. busy


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

Well look at you! congrats! 
I am still waiting on my first deer, i was not successful this year again.  I am starting to feel like the buckless yooper in the movie escanaba in the moonlight.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Great Job Sis! You ever didn't better than you old Pro Bro this year...

Here is the Bald Eagle too!


----------



## lilmissdangerous89 (Aug 16, 2001)

Thankyou Queensalmon congrats on your buck I'll be watchin for the pics. 

Thankyou wildchild don't get discourage your time will come.


----------



## lilmissdangerous89 (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey Bro thanks for the eagle pic. Look what you wrote above you must of been half asleep. I know what you meant though. I beat the old pro this year. LOL


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmissdangerous89 _
> *
> 
> Thankyou wildchild don't get discourage your time will come. *


Well if i could get this dang bow sited in and keep the site from dropping, i might be able to get one!   

Thank god for people bringing me venison this year


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Congrats on your first deer.Venison is the best that money can't buy. I like to see more gals doing what you did. You fish too?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Good job !! 
There will always be something different about you now.


----------



## BaitRunner (Sep 21, 2002)

I think this is just Great - and congrats and many more to come!

Only problem is, if my wife (my best friend) sees this, she might want to take up hunting.   Or maybe I will show it to her,hmmmm, I can buy more guns. 

Good job

Bob_____


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

cool


----------

